# Rund um Wissen



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

habe mal für samstag eine kleine runde in meiner alten heimat wissen reingesetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3650

wer lust hat melden aber nur bis freitag 17Uhr danach bin ich hier nicht mehr online


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2006)

Hallo , am Samstag um 13:00 vor dem Radladen Purevelo in Hamm/Sieg ist auch immer ein MTB Treff. Sehr nette Gruppe ,aber die Strecken meist mit viel Technik ...falls du intersse hast , kannste ja mal bei "MTB in Windeck" reinschaun.

Lg Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

das mache ich aber bin ehr der tourer mag nicht das extreme trailing.

natürlich auch nicht nur die breiten waldwege


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2006)

scheint sich wohl kein mitradler aus wissen finden. warte mal den morgigen tag noch ab


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

So da ich über weihnachten in Wissen bin habe ich für den 23. und 24. 12 mal 2 touren ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5525

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5526


----------



## privy (25. November 2007)

wen wissen näher wäre!
mal schauen ob wir die räder aufs dach schmeissen. ist immer wieder schön neue reviere kennenzulernen.

privy


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

naja die echten mtb wege kenne ich da auch nicht würde einfach drauf losfahren denn der weg ist das ziel


----------



## privy (25. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> naja die echten mtb wege kenne ich da auch nicht würde einfach drauf losfahren denn der weg ist das ziel



gerade das macht doch spass, nicht wissen wo es einen hinführt . man muß allerdings, falls auto dabei, dieses wiederfinden .
letzten sonntag eine tour durch die eifel über unbekannten wege gemacht und in die dunkelheit geraten, mein bruder durfte uns dann an der mosel abholen.
die tour war wirklich geil(im nahinein).

privy


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## privy (26. November 2007)

hi pepin,
komme aus neuwied und mit einem auto nach wissen ist es eigentlich kein problem.

privy


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2007)

ok dann schaun wir mal
hast ja meine handynummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2007)

also bis jetzt ist schonmal einer angemeldet


----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> also bis jetzt ist schonmal einer angemeldet



Am 23.12. bin ich noch in Ffm, aber vielleicht geht was am 24.12.. Allerdings muss ich das noch abklären, sonst kriegt meine Mutter die Krise  ...

Ansonsten könnte ich am 25. und 26. jeweils morgens bis 12:00.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Pepin (21. Dezember 2007)

hi du

ob ich am 25. fahre weis ich nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab mich gemeldet. 
Ich kenne mich ja schon was aus dort aber neue Wege suchen ist immer gut. Es soll einige Trails dort geben. 
Bonne hat vieleicht auch Interesse. Ich frag ihn morgen noch mal.


----------



## Pepin (22. Dezember 2007)

na dann kennt ihr euch bestimmt besser dort aus als ich der dort aufgewachsen bin habe ich noch nicht ans mountainbiken gedacht. also erwartet morgen nicht zu viel werden wohl ehr waldwege werden aber ich lasse mich auch leiten


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Tour, nette Trails und Höhenmeter. 
Schade das wir nur zuzweit waren. 
Mit meiner Anreise und Rückfahrt 70 km 1700 Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Pepin,

fahre morgen mit  , bin dann 13:00 an der Kreuzung Am Biesem / Schulstr.

Gruss,

Karsten.

Edith sagt: Du hast gerade den LMB gelöscht?


----------



## Pepin (23. Dezember 2007)

ok dann fahren wir

wollte nur da sich keiner angemeldet hat dann spontan starten aber wenn du mitfährst bleibt es bei 13 Uhr


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ok dann fahren wir
> 
> wollte nur da sich keiner angemeldet hat dann spontan starten aber wenn du mitfährst bleibt es bei 13 Uhr



schön, dann bis morgen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

@ Pepin:
Ne war schon gut so, hat echt spaß gemacht, vorallem der Trail entlang der Sieg , und der bei dem " Fürstenpalast" .
Höhenmeter? Ich denke ca 800-900, ich bin nach Wissen und zurück auch über alles gefahren was kam.


----------



## Pepin (24. Dezember 2007)

die heutige tour entlang der nister war auch klasse

danke an euch beide die ihr mich gestern und heute begleitet habt vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal wieder


----------



## Pepin (24. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch kleine Nachlesen auf die schnelle

http://www.radlerfruen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=2214

@karsten schick mir die bilder bitte an [email protected]


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> die heutige tour entlang der nister war auch klasse
> 
> danke an euch beide die ihr mich gestern und heute begleitet habt vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal wieder



Der Dank geht zurück an den Guide  . Das Wiedersehen gibt's dann in einem Jahr, oder vielleicht Ostern? Egal, melde mich dann wieder hier  .



Pepin schrieb:


> @karsten schick mir die bilder bitte an [email protected]



Habe sie hier hochgeladen, kannst die volle Auflösung runterladen - deshalb erstmal nicht per mail, es sei denn, es gibt Probleme ...

Nister:






Gebhardshain:





Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Pepin (26. Dezember 2007)

hier noch bilder von gestern und heute im schnee

war endlich mal wieder eine weiße weihnacht

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=223


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2008)

Werde wohl ostern wieder in wissen sein und paar touren planen.
werde diese dann hier einstellen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6019


----------



## karsten13 (7. März 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Werde wohl ostern wieder in wissen sein und paar touren planen.



Hallo Michael,

werde erst am Ostersamstag (dann komme ich aus dem Urlaub zurück) entscheiden, ob (und mit welchem Rad) ich nach Wissen komme. Werde dann hier nachlesen und mich evtl. telefonisch melden.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. März 2008)

so habe jetzt für Oster Samstag, Sonntag und Montag Touren eingestellt

werde auch bei Schnee fahren. Bin ab 20.3. nur über handy erreichbar

Ich hoffe es finden sich paar Mitradler aus meiner alten Heimat


----------



## Pepin (20. März 2008)

na noch keiner für ostern eingetragen? mein mtb ist schon im auto und morgen gehts richtung wissen.

vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein mitradler


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Vieleicht ??


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2008)

kannst dich ja dann per handy bei mir melden


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2008)

so so langsam gehts wieder auf weihnachten los werde wohl dieses Jahr auch wieder an den feiertagen touren in Wissen ausschreiben.
also haltet es im auge


----------



## Pepin (24. November 2008)

So hier die Ausschreibungen für den ersten und zweiten Weihnachtstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7528
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7529


----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> So hier die Ausschreibungen für den ersten und zweiten Weihnachtstag



Hallo Michael,

in diesem Jahr bin ich nur am 25. in Wissen - und wenn ich da noch das Rad mitbringen würde, gäb's richtig Ärger  .

Frohe Weihnachten  !

Karsten.


----------



## Pepin (21. Juni 2009)

wer radelt denn noch im Raum Wissen mit dem MTB?


----------

